# Ready To Purchase



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been wanting to purchase for a few years now but being in college I haven't made a move until now. I have been doing lawn care for 8 years now and have been reading up and studying on plowing almost ever since I started,also talk with fellow associates about how they plow, techniques and so on, also reading on websites and so on...................... So I am considering going with a 7'6 or 8'2 Boss V. Thats what I really want, I have the truck my 97 2500 454 powered. i have it all setup for it minus timbrens, lights, replaced ball joints and made front end was tight, also good tires, just need to buy the plow. Any suggestions on which size to go with, I think the V is a good choice as a solo guy, in my opinion. Also if anyone has any leads on any within a few hours of Indianapolis, let me know!

Thanks, 
Paul


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go with the Boss 8.2 v plow.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Also I cant really afford new, any ideas where I should search, already have been checking the sale forum on here and lawnsite and also ebay


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Craigslist


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

With a 2500, you should be able to go with a 9.2 boss V if you want. Craigslist is a good way to find used anything.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yea 8.2 seems like a happy medium, 9.2 seems rather big and I don't know of I will be doing large parking lots in the beginning, I actually considered the 7.6 but I think it might be too small


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I run a 9.2 on one of my 3/4 Chevy's and a 9 ft straight blade on another. Both trucks have both small driveways, as well as medium to small size lots on the routes. We never have a problem with the size of the plow, or the depth of the snow.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Rc2505;1290764 said:


> I run a 9.2 on one of my 3/4 Chevy's and a 9 ft straight blade on another. Both trucks have both small driveways, as well as medium to small size lots on the routes. We never have a problem with the size of the plow, or the depth of the snow.


Thats great to know, it was a concern of mine......... also guys is their a "snow plow buying season" or just random?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

If your talking about when to buy them cheap, that season started about May 1 and goes through August some time. After that people are gearing up, and getting ready for snow, so the price goes up. Good Luck on your search.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol yea well that too but I am having a hard time finding one, I've been perusing eBay and Craigslist quite faithfully, maybe its just the Boss brand


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

M & MD Lawn;1290811 said:


> Lol yea well that too but I am having a hard time finding one, I've been perusing eBay and Craigslist quite faithfully, maybe its just the Boss brand


Of course it's the Boss brand,guys know quality when they see it!Thumbs Up


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like you have a good plan so far. The 7-6 is definitely too small. Get the 8-2 at least. One weak point when plowing with that truck is the reverse band in the transmission. Do some searching, there are several threads here talking about shift technique.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

2COR517;1290819 said:


> Sounds like you have a good plan so far. The 7-6 is definitely too small. Get the 8-2 at least. One weak point when plowing with that truck is the reverse band in the transmission. Do some searching, there are several threads here talking about shift technique.


yes, i believe I read that thread thoroughly, i believe I have it bookmarked too, i believe the main thing was to come to a complete stop, dont roll and throw in reverse, i think its been awhile since i read it.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I was re reading a few threads on my trans, sounds like I should get a trans temp gauge installed and get the tranny checked, and R-1 R-1, is the best reverse pattern?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Called my local dealer and they have a 2010 boss V 8'2 smart lock, snow deflector, mount, controller, wiring and install for $5000. Its brand new, its a "leftover". they also have a 7'6 available for a little less.......think it a good deal????


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have another question also, do I have to add a policy to my current company policy for snow? Like I had to do for my workers comp.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

A 2010 left over is 2 model years old as 2012 models will be coming out. I would try to grind that price down. After all, that was the opening price "suggestion" and it is 90+ degrees outside. 
Yes, you need to add snow plowing to your policy.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok thanks lettuceman, I don't want to insult the guy lol, what do you suggest I should start the negotiation at?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Rc2505;1290764 said:


> I run a 9.2 on one of my 3/4 Chevy's and a 9 ft straight blade on another. Both trucks have both small driveways, as well as medium to small size lots on the routes. We never have a problem with the size of the plow, or the depth of the snow.


Until you have to do a lot with a drive through...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

A 9+ vee should go through most any drive through


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Try $4000.00 installed. He will counter offer. Hopefully way below $5000.00 Ask him how $5000.00 is a bargain on a 2 year old plow. If this was a car, the dealer would be taking a loss and be glad to get rid of the item. Be ready with cash as a credit card cost the merchant 2 - 3 %. Good Luck.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Went up to the dealer today and the 8'2 was gone  guess he sold it, However he did have a practically new looking 7'6, which I believe is a 2010 also, forgot to ask. They want $3500 for it, installed. I have a friend who has a 7'6 on his 2006 2500 and he says it does fine, so I am considering going with it, its my first year, i figure if I dont like it I can trade or sell next summer and upgrade, but right now new is not a option and i cant find another 8'2 used so far. Think $3500 is too much/ about right. Thanks guys for all your help so far!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

its an 2006 I called and found out today, but looks a hell of a lot newer


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

$3500 for 5 to 6 year old plow ..... I would shop around and show this dealer some comparables. Hold on to your wallet


----------



## snow & salt inc (Jul 22, 2011)

Mid-State Truck Equipment ask for Mike sale on used plows


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

snow & salt inc;1293721 said:


> Mid-State Truck Equipment ask for Mike sale on used plows


That's where I went, talked to brandon....


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

thelettuceman;1293719 said:


> $3500 for 5 to 6 year old plow ..... I would shop around and show this dealer some comparables. Hold on to your wallet


I am, I am going to call a few other dealers in the state and see what they have... I'm just not in the market for new, hopefully there's some used


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Called a few dealers this morning, none have any v plows, actually one guy said he hasn't even heard of any and that thats weird! Any other suggested dealers, furthest dealer I called was 2 hours away in Valpo


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Well financing went through, so I can pick it up at the end of the week when I have the balance of the bill... called dealers surrounding and they had NO used plows, looks like this was my destiny lol


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds like a new plow if I am reading correctly. What did you end up with and use it in good health. And pictures of the install are mandatory you know...LOL


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol its a 2006 but it looks brand new, I didn't know it was a 06 until they told me and I will have plenty pics, although they are installing it


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

As a colleague in this business, I hope you did not get screwed.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't purchased it yet, He's "Holding" it for me, I am still leary of the price for a 2006 but I have nothing to compare it too...also is there a way to verify the year of the plow, that I can do and not rely on the dealer?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I am sure that there is a way to decode the serial number but I do not know what the sequence of letters and numbers mean. As far as purchase price, I would look on ebay and/or craigslist to get comparables. I hope you are getting a strong warranty.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

went back up today to go through the plow in detail, it has the new style cutting edges, has about a inch left on the edge, has old style headlights, has regular cylinders not smart lock, has no warranty can purchase if i want, but they will make sure everything is in working order before I leave, has snow deflector, comes with smart touch controller. Can upgrade to new headlights for 375-400 and can add smartlocks if I would like, he recommended I just try it with the existing cylinders and if i get into alot of backdragging then upgrade to them. He is checking the serial number for me thru boss and will get back to me, I dealt with Brandon at midstate- fishers


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Called me back, it is a august 2006 plow


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Well purchased the 7'6, now hold on before we say its too small, I was thinking that also but i think its just right as I am new to plowing, its not too much wider than the truck, I think its a good starter new setup is in this forum http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=123153


----------

